# Sakaguchi returns to Square-Enix - calls Mistwalker a laborious failure.



## Commonmind (Apr 1, 2008)

Gotcha! 

*April Fools *

( I know I got you Lenny; don't try and deny it  )


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, yes... I must admit to mment of, "What in the name of... hey!". 

It's a good one. First one today that's got me, too, cheeky get!


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 2, 2008)

lol

(I couldn't help myself)


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 2, 2008)

My favourite April Fool related sories from yesterday.

Chris Tucker replaces lead vocals on GTA4 http://www.joystiq.com/2008/04/01/ap...ker-in-gta-iv/

ROFLMAO


IGN premiers the Zelda Movie trailer (Amazing work on this trailer for a joke) http://uk.movies.ign.com/articles/863/863492p1.html

LOL


----------

